# What was your first anime?



## Karpish McKarp (Jan 21, 2017)

Alternative title- which japanese animation popped your anime cherry? 
I'm a classy Karp with standards, though, so I won't mention that one. 
... Except for the fact I just did. *Flustered magikarp noises*

ANYWAY! What anime series was your first? And did you ever watch anime again after that (for all you folks who aren't as into anime as some of us other folks)?

My first was 'Ronin Warriors' (the Japanese title is 'Legendary Armor Samurai Troopers') on toonami in the nineties. And I loved the karp outta it! I just found the Japanese version of it on Crunchy Roll and have been re-watching it with fond memories and a new appreciation. I'm glad I can appreciate it more now because of the different personalities of the characters instead of just sitting with my face to the tv going 'look at all the pretty boys with weapons!' Haha. Childhood... ... Guh. (Also, if you don't mind subtitles I strongly recommend the Japanese version. Then again, there are only, like, two title where I prefer the dub over the sub, so take that advice as you will.) ((I don't know why I used parentheses for those sentences.)) (((Those parentheses were unnessesary too.))) ((((This is madness))))

Sorry. I'm under a lot of pain medication right now.


Anyway! What about you guys?!


----------



## galaxy-meow (Jan 21, 2017)

I *think* it was Sailor Moon? I remember watching it in the evening with my sister, but I don't know what TV network it aired on that would play it at night. Other anime came into my life before I actually knew the word "anime" (probably not until Toonami). I rewatched Sailor Moon (all 200 episodes & movies) two years ago in Japanese, and WOW! Watching it subbed without the terrible dub/censorship was amazing. Sure, it was still very much a show for kids and maybe it was my nostalgia glasses, but I loved it. I even *gasp* liked Usagi! (i hated her in the English dub). Oh Sailor Moon...

One of my cousins watched Ronin Warriors, but I don't think I ever did. Perhaps I'll add that to my never ending list of things to watch...


----------



## Karpish McKarp (Jan 21, 2017)

galaxy-meow said:


> I *think* it was Sailor Moon? I remember watching it in the evening with my sister, but I don't know what TV network it aired on that would play it at night. Other anime came into my life before I actually knew the word "anime" (probably not until Toonami). I rewatched Sailor Moon (all 200 episodes & movies) two years ago in Japanese, and WOW! Watching it subbed without the terrible dub/censorship was amazing. Sure, it was still very much a show for kids and maybe it was my nostalgia glasses, but I loved it. I even *gasp* liked Usagi! (i hated her in the English dub). Oh Sailor Moon...
> 
> One of my cousins watched Ronin Warriors, but I don't think I ever did. Perhaps I'll add that to my never ending list of things to watch...



Ah man. Sailor moon was my shit back in the day! May I ask who your favorite character is? I was always fond of Lita/Makoto/Sailor Jupiter/ what have you.
Though I much prefer her now that I've watched the Japanese version more. I don't know how the English version didn't annoy the heck out of me back then! Haha! One of the most annoying English lines I can remember "Lita" uttering in the English version was 'He looks just like my old boy friend'. It was in the episode she was first introduced and it has grated on my nerves ever since. Then! Then she says it again after seeing another boy after the first one left! I think the English version was Andrew? Blonde guy. Gosh it has been way too long.

Another question for you, if you don't mind indulging my need to start nerdy conversations, is have you watched crystal? What did you think of it?


----------



## galaxy-meow (Jan 21, 2017)

As a kid, my favorite was Mina/Minako/Venus. I'm not really sure why (it's been over 15yrs since watching it in english), probably because I just liked her attack. After rewatching, Rei/Mars is my favorite *glances at Mars petit chara and figuarts on shelf*. I love how sassy and mean she is.
Andrew sounds right? IDK, it really has been too long! But I do remember her saying that in English. At least in Japanese the guys would just remind her of her senpai, which I think is much more reasonable.

I've watched the first two arcs (Dark Kingdom and Black Moon), but haven't watched Infinity yet. Bad animation aside, it's comparable to the manga. I've only read those two arcs though, and that's why I haven't continued. I'm not too fond of the pacing, everything happens one after the other. A lot of people like Crystal/the original manga and don't like the old anime, but I actually prefer the old anime. I enjoy the filler episodes because you get more "slice of life" stuff and get to know the characters better and how they interact with each other.


----------



## DragonSoil (Jan 21, 2017)

I remember watching the first 30 minutes of Initial D somewhere on the internet as a kid, but the first Anime I actually finished was Soul Eater, which my friend showed me. 

After that I never got into it like he did but I have watched some casual stuff like Attack on Titan, Squid Girl and I haven't given up on watching stuff as long as I have the time haha


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 21, 2017)

I was never really around anime. I didn't really watch a full series yet, but I remember glances of Gundam when I was 10 or 11.

Since then I have watched parts of them or dropped in on what a friend was watchin. I do intend to watch a few, depending on their quality. One thing I can't stand about anime sometimes is the absolutely obvious skimping out on frames. It's why I intend to fully watch one punch man, simply because the animation never cheaps out.


----------



## galaxy-meow (Jan 21, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> One thing I can't stand about anime sometimes is the absolutely obvious skimping out on frames.



I hate this too, but studios pump out new anime almost every season, so I can't fault them too much if they need to get them out. A lot of the times, things will get fixed in Blu-Ray releases though.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 21, 2017)

I want to say Pokémon. I recall seeing portions of the older episodes in Season 1 and 2 while playing the games on the side.
Silly, dumb, destructive, over-the-top, lots of battle animation recycling and freeze-frames, and entertaining for how surreal and insane it is.
Plus, the characters weren't always happy-go-lucky like they tend to be in the later seasons.
You know, when Ash wasn't treated like a messiah, nor was he.
They had petty arguments, they fought, they had clear dislikes for various things, but they still got along and supported each other as they went on.

But I also have lots of old memories for Dragonball Z, although that could be more because of the PS2 Budokai games and GBA games retelling events from the show.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 22, 2017)

Huh.
Hard question. The first actual anime I saw was naruto. I only saw a few episodes and was mildly interested. I was mostly reading manga and I picked up watching anime 5 years ago, with Highschool DxD(If you see what I mean ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) ...), then I saw Highschool of the dead then some other anime that my pride defends me from naming here. Then I picked up on more acceptable anime, as shingeki no kyojin, sword art online and then I got better taste xp


----------



## innocet (Jan 22, 2017)

I watched a few all at the same time back then... Dragonball z, cowboy bebop, rurouni kenshin, the original fullmetal alchemist lol


----------



## Alex K (Jan 22, 2017)

My first Anime was sponhebob square pants when it first came out back in May first of 1999


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 22, 2017)

cory in the house was my first anime ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) jk

I think my first anime was Soul Eater.
I loved it I even watched it to the final episode.....
I don't really know its been a while.


----------



## DuranWolf (Jan 22, 2017)

For me, Voltron. Back in '84.


----------



## scythemouse (Jan 23, 2017)

It was either Samurai Pizza Cats or Teknoman, aka Tekkaman Blade.


----------



## xaliceonfire (Jan 23, 2017)

scythemouse said:


> It was either Samurai Pizza Cats or Teknoman, aka Tekkaman Blade.



Who do you call when you want some pepperoni!?

It was either Sailor Moon or Pokemon.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 23, 2017)

Kannazuki no Miko, Full Metal Panic! then Fullmetal Alchemist were my first watched Anime.

Then after that it just took off in every direction.


----------



## Garg (Jan 23, 2017)

oh geez, the american dub of digimon *shivers*.


----------



## MaikeruNezumi (Jan 25, 2017)

Dragonball? Pokémon? I honestly can't remember.


----------



## Karpish McKarp (Jan 25, 2017)

It's interesting how you can sort of tell a persons age by their first anime.



Alex K said:


> My first Anime was sponhebob square pants when it first came out back in May first of 1999


Like Alex, here, is probably seven.

Haha. Kidding. ;P

Really though, I could be seeing this all wrong. It is entirely possible that someone could have gotten into anime later in life and have seen some newer animes first.
I just remember being, like, 11 watching all of my anime on toonami in the 90s.

I'm trying to do wild math in my head to think if that was accurate, but I'm coming up blank. =I

But yeah!


----------



## Alex K (Jan 25, 2017)

Karpish McKarp said:


> It's interesting how you can sort of tell a persons age by their first anime.
> 
> 
> Like Alex, here, is probably seven.
> ...


But it is anime because the SpongeBob managed to make it past 11 seasons just like Sailor Moon and PokeMan League.


----------



## Brechard (Jan 31, 2017)

Woulda been Yu-Gi-Oh! that shit was amazing, anyone who wants to duel, get duel link on your phone XD


----------



## AdelynBlair (Jan 31, 2017)

My first anime was Sailor Moon. I didn't know it was anime. The fact that it was drawn differently than other shows was what I really enjoyed.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 31, 2017)

My first animoo was Dragonball but not the era you're probably thinking.
i grew up on Okinawa in the 80's so i got front row seats to the original broadcast at a young age.
it's _obviously_ not the first show i watched, obviously, but it's the first that's still memorable and relevant today.


----------



## Twylyght (Feb 27, 2017)

Hmmm, my very first anime was either Robotech/Macross,  Akira,  or the Dragon Warrior (based on the first game on the NES).  It was so long ago,  I don't remember clearly.


----------



## nerdbat (Feb 27, 2017)

First anime I ever saw? Sailor Moon and Pokemon, probably - both were huge in Russia.
First anime series I actually finished? Either Cowboy Bebop or Attack on Titan, I don't remember correctly.
First titles that got me into watching anime on daily basis? JoJo's Bizarre Adventure and Ping Pong the Animation - I watched some titles on rare occasion, when I had nothing to do or watch, but those were two ones that really made me dive full-on into anime community and converted me from "casual observer" to "filthy weeb" 

I think all of them are good introductions - Sailor Moon and Pokemon are friendly and simplistic enough without being completely dumb (well, compared to some other titles out there), Cowboy Bebop is the best anime series of all time in any case (no discuss, you know it's true :v ), Attack on Titan is a cool and digestible flick, PPtA is a great "token arthouse anime" for your hipsterheads of choice, and JoJo is, well, _*JoJo*_.


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 1, 2017)

Technically _My Neighbour Totoro_ or _Sailor Moon_, although in terms of knowingly watching anime, _Welcome to the NHK!_ was probably my first, along with bits of _Azumanga Daioh_.

^ _JoJo_ and Masaaki Yuasa series are good ways to turn you into a disgusting weeaboo. I approve.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 2, 2017)

Does Voltron count?  If not, it was the first two years of Sailor Moon.


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 2, 2017)

Dose Aeon Flux count as anime?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 2, 2017)

Never cared for Chinese cartoons but most of my friends spent a couple of years trying to convince me to watch them. Got me to watch Angel Beats and Higurashi

They're pretty alright for cartoons


----------



## MrPhox (Mar 2, 2017)

I would says that old anime, manga:


----------



## Cloudyhue (Mar 2, 2017)

Death Note. I couldn't stop watching and forgot to even eat. At one point I didn't have access to a computer so I finished the series on my iPad. I watched all of it in 3 school days.


----------



## MrPhox (Mar 2, 2017)

Death note is recent and kinda sinister. 
Also I found a remake of Sally:


----------



## Miiuru (Mar 2, 2017)

The first anime I actually throughly watched was Black Butler, I have no regrets.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Mar 2, 2017)

Miiuru said:


> The first anime I actually throughly watched was Black Butler, I have no regrets.


That was one of my first. Very good, indeed. One hell of a show.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 2, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> That was one of my first. Very good, indeed. One hell of a show.


----------



## Miiuru (Mar 2, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> That was one of my first. Very good, indeed. One hell of a show.


I can't tell if  you were making a reference or I'm just weak-minded.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Mar 2, 2017)

Miiuru said:


> I can't tell if  you were making a reference or I'm just weak-minded.


That was indeed a devil of a reference.


----------



## Troj (Mar 11, 2017)

Grimm's Fairytale Classics, the Noozles, The Fantastic Adventures of Unico, and Unico in the Island of Magic were my first animes, that I can recall.

(Does X-Men count, given that it was animated by Saban?)

I first became aware of anime as a distinct genre when a friend gushed about Ranma 1/2.


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 15, 2017)

Troj said:


> Grimm's Fairytale Classics, the Noozles, The Fantastic Adventures of Unico, and Unico in the Island of Magic were my first animes, that I can recall.


Unico! :3

My boyfriend found the complete comics at a discount when he was in town and I read a few. They're adorable.


----------



## Simo (Mar 15, 2017)

Kimba, The White Lion! I still love watching that. And Astroboy.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 18, 2017)

Noozles


----------



## tuan_tr1910 (Mar 18, 2017)

One Piece-my first anime. I watched it since i was 18. And now i'm 27 )


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 18, 2017)

Blue's Clues.


----------



## Jakinator178 (Mar 18, 2017)

I am still in progress on it, but Death Note. I am not too active in it, as I mostly watch tv from my bed and am browsing the internet on my phone at the same time, but I definitely would say Death Note is an intriguing series


----------



## OtterScience (Mar 18, 2017)

I don't know if it was Sailor Moon or Card Captor Sakura because I was so young, but omg, I still LOVE them today.


----------



## CCTakato (Mar 20, 2017)

Speed Racer reruns on Cartoon Network in the early 90s was the first anime I ever actually watched but Sailor Moon was the gateway show that made me into a hardcore fan.


----------



## mechanicalrain (Mar 20, 2017)

uhh.. Fruit's Basket or Inuyasha I think..or Dragon Ball Z if we're veering into that territory


----------



## cielph (May 20, 2017)

It was Slam Dunk for me, and I've never regretted watching it! Awesome!


----------



## Yvvki (May 20, 2017)

Mine was Inuyasha. ♡
Was so inspired by the background art.

And yes, I still watch anime. But not the super fanservice stuff.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 20, 2017)

•__________•


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 1, 2017)

Technically speaking the first anime I watched was Sailor Moon (my parents hated the fact that I watched it SO much it's hilarious), but I don't really count it on account of the fact that I didn't really KNOW it was anime. First series I watched and KNEW was anime (and also the first one I actually finished due to not getting to Sailor Moon's finale until 2010-ish) would be Chrono Crusade - which was also the first manga I ever read =3


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 1, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Mine was Inuyasha. ♡
> Was so inspired by the background art.
> 
> And yes, I still watch anime. But not the super fanservice stuff.


Would you say it still holds up today? Been meaning to watch Inuyasha for a while now but there's SO many episodes and I'm a little worried I'd just be setting myself up for 100+ episodes of DBZ-style plot-stretching.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Probably Hamtaro and Sailor moon back when I was a kid, oh, and pokemon


----------



## Clary (Jun 1, 2017)

Guess it was Dragonball, when I was a young teenager. I didn't really enjoy it, I only watched it, because most of my friends did at this time. I'm not really in the whole anime theme at all but theres one, which I count to my favourite movies.
It's called "Summerdays with Coo". I saw it randomly on TV one day, and after this, I've ordered it on DVD immediatly. Really love this movie, theres so much emotion in it!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 1, 2017)

My first anime I watchedwhen I discovered anime (ones I watched to the end), well Soul Eater, my all time favorite anime; fruits basket, wolf rain, Hetalia, aaaand Ouran High School host club


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 1, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> Would you say it still holds up today? Been meaning to watch Inuyasha for a while now but there's SO many episodes and I'm a little worried I'd just be setting myself up for 100+ episodes of DBZ-style plot-stretching.


Id say watch until you get a feel for all the main characters then just move on to 'final act' there's about 30 episodes and no filler. n.n save you a lot of time. lol


----------



## Aczinor (Jun 1, 2017)

Sonic X. No shame.


----------



## McStuffy (Jun 1, 2017)

Dragon Ball Z.

It still is my favorite anime of all time.


----------



## chirchri (Jun 8, 2017)

Hunter X Hunter，and it' s no ending...


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Jun 9, 2017)

dragon ball was the first I watched and then the first I became like an avid fan of was Trigun.


----------



## skeletalfox (Jun 28, 2017)

If you count the first one I ever saw, it's probably Sailor Moon. The first one I ever went out of my way to see, however, was Madoka Magica. I feel like the latter really got me situated with anime as a whole.


----------



## LadyFromEast (Jun 28, 2017)

I was just going to say "Sailor Moon", like Skeletalfox before me, but I just realized I did watch another anime years earlier: Yattaman
Then I watched Sailor Moon, of course not knowing what an anime was, and then Dragon Ball.
The first anime I've watched *knowing* it was anime was Vampire Princess Miyu, and after that - Fushigi Yuugi


----------



## DzahnDragon (Jun 29, 2017)

I've got most of the classics from when I was a kid: Dragonball Z, Pokemon, Digimon, Yu Gi Oh, Sailor Moon... 
Hmmm, those were the days!

My roommate was a HUGE anime fan. After some convincing, he got me to watch Elfen Lied. It's hella disturbing, but I enjoyed every second of it!

The first one I watched all the way through on my own was Steins;gate, which thoroughly blew my mind. Seriously, if you haven't seen it yet, check it out! It's totally worth it!


----------



## noxnogatabah (Jul 10, 2017)

I remember waking up one morning when I was around 7 or 8 years old, and catching Sailor Moon on television.  I used to have a crush on Sailors Mars and Jupiter.  ^-^  Back then though, I didn't know what Anime was called so I called them "those weird cartoons where people's mouths look like balls when they talked"...yeah, I wasn't the brightest kid lol


----------



## Rivercoon (Jul 16, 2017)

Amazing 3.  Followed shortly after by Gigantor, Kimba the White Lion and Marine Boy.  These of course where the American versions being shown on US T.V. in the 1960's.  The first series I got into watching in Japanese was probably Zeta Gundam after seeing it at a convention in 1984 and joining the C/FO in 1985.


----------



## Wild-Fantasy-Run (Jul 22, 2017)

Dragon-ball Z before funimation or toonami started. DBZ is self explanatory, after that I went on to watch Tenchi Muyo the rest is history, don't think you need the whole history. Ryoko Wifu is best Wifu.


----------



## snowyfursuitlover (Aug 4, 2017)

hamtaro  because i was like 3 picked it up at goodwill


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 10, 2017)

first proper one was probably cowboy bebop the very very first "Anime" was either Digimon or Pokemon


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 11, 2017)

_Sailor Moon_. However, _Pokémon_ and _Digimon_ in their respective first seasons were far more memorable for me when they first aired in North America.


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 11, 2017)

Probably Rurouni Kenshin. I remember Kenshin being my role model when I was a little kid.


----------



## Jack Dakuyo (Aug 11, 2017)

DBZ or Avatar the Last air bender.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 11, 2017)

The title of this thread gave me the initial impression that it was about weebs and anime sex; I'm glad that was not the case.


----------



## Mandragoras (Aug 18, 2017)

DzahnDragon said:


> I've got most of the classics from when I was a kid: Dragonball Z, Pokemon, Digimon, Yu Gi Oh, Sailor Moon...
> Hmmm, those were the days!
> 
> My roommate was a HUGE anime fan. After some convincing, he got me to watch Elfen Lied. It's hella disturbing, but I enjoyed every second of it!
> ...


Given your tastes, I feel safe in recommending you watch _Texhnolyze_. The show shares a director with _Steins;Gate_ and has a lot in common in terms of visual aesthetic, but with the same character designer and writer as _serial experiments: lain_. It's dark and brutal and very strange, but I found it incredibly compelling.


----------



## annethecatdetective (Aug 31, 2017)

My first anime... well, my very first was My Neighbor Totoro, found in a video rental place when I was a kid... 

Sailor Moon would have been the first I saw on TV/first series. There were some other strange ones found in small town video rental places, one of which I haven't been able to track down since...


----------



## kuro.glitterz (Aug 31, 2017)

I used to come home from school and watch Thundercats, Sailor Moon, and Dragonball Z. I l used to go online (with slow dial up internet lol) and print pictures from them that I would trace and try to redraw (unsucessfully). I think the first anime that I watched that had an impact on me was Gundam Wing. I still love that to this day. I've rewatched it countless times.


----------



## kuro.glitterz (Aug 31, 2017)

skeletalfox said:


> If you count the first one I ever saw, it's probably Sailor Moon. The first one I ever went out of my way to see, however, was Madoka Magica. I feel like the latter really got me situated with anime as a whole.



Madoka Magica is still one of my favorites. I love Kyubey even if he is kind of horrible to everyone.


----------



## ellaerna (Aug 31, 2017)

Inuyasha
My older sister watched it on Toonami and suggested I watch it with her. It was actually the thing that brought us together.


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (Sep 3, 2017)

I believe the first anime (or classified or derived from Anime) that I saw myself was either Voltron (the original cartoon) or Robotech (the Harmony Gold English biz). I know a local station for many years aired Astroboy (the original 1960s version, although this was the English dub) and for some reason played a half dozen episodes of it back to back, early Saturday and early Sunday mornings around 1:00am or 2:00am (no joke), but I don't think I came across their airings until the late 1980s or early 1990s, so it wouldn't have been the first. 

I think the first 'authentic' Anime (if I may) that I watched was Akira (in this case, it was the Pioneer English dubbed version) around 1992 or 1993 (I remember it being at a local dialup BBS meetup, well into deep winter).

-2Paw.


----------



## Dj wolf (Sep 6, 2017)

Bleach was my first anime ive ever watched. But i have to still finish it


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Sep 6, 2017)

Oh wow, this goes back (I'm old).

I was flipping channels one Saturday morning back when I was a weeeeee little lad, and came across:






My response:  I NEED MORE!


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 6, 2017)

Dj wolf said:


> Bleach was my first anime ive ever watched. But i have to still finish it


Bleach was an early fav of mine. But there is a ridiculous amount of episodes, so not finishing it is totally understandable. Skipping the filler arcs helps a bit. And honestly, the show is better if you just don't watch the last arc with the Fullbringers. It adds nothing to the story.


----------



## redhusky (Sep 6, 2017)

That I can remember, it would either be Robotech or Thundercats.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 6, 2017)

Um....well....my first was.....Boku no Pico (I kid you not). After that, though I quickly cured myself and found Black Butler. I consider THAT my first. been addicted ever since XD


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 6, 2017)

Mine was, I kid you not!
None, return of the none!

Yeah, I haven't watched anime ever...
Tell me a good one, I might watch it...


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 6, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> Mine was, I kid you not!
> None, return of the none!
> 
> Yeah, I haven't watched anime ever...
> Tell me a good one, I might watch it...


Nanatsu no Taizai
Black Butler
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Hellsing: Ultimate
The Devil is a Part-Timer
Danjon ni Deai o Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darō ka
Shimoneta to Iu Gainen ga Sonzai Shinai Taikutsu na Sekai
Highschool DxD
Rosario Vampire
Space Dandy
One Punch Man
Cowboy Bebop
Desert Punk
Kobayashi's Dragon Maid
Katanagatari
These are just a few of my favs


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 6, 2017)

*James.EXE has stopped working.*


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 6, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> *James.EXE has stopped working.*


running software_RB.exe
searching....
James.exe found. Reboot? (y/n) Y
contacting kernel...
target_647920E98-CVB {
updFile_log(kernel_com.txt)
}
contact successful
Rebooting James.exe....


----------



## Dj wolf (Sep 7, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Bleach was an early fav of mine. But there is a ridiculous amount of episodes, so not finishing it is totally understandable. Skipping the filler arcs helps a bit. And honestly, the show is better if you just don't watch the last arc with the Fullbringers. It adds nothing to the story.



Theres like over 300 eps in bleach and i havent had one that has caught my eye like bleach did that had over 300 eps besides SAO and tokyo ghoul  i couldn't find anything after that had the long tv life


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 7, 2017)

Hmmm, I'd say Pokémon and Saylor Moon, plus the studio Ghibli movies


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 7, 2017)

Dj wolf said:


> Theres like over 300 eps in bleach and i havent had one that has caught my eye like bleach did that had over 300 eps besides SAO and tokyo ghoul  i couldn't find anything after that had the long tv life


It is pretty darn insane. I want to say  it's closer to 400 with all the filler. 
You've got to be very committed to your anime watching to finish Bleach.
Naruto and One Piece also have crazy long runs.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Sep 7, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> *James.EXE has stopped working.*



It might sound weird as a first recommendation, but I'd totally recommend One Punch Man as an introduction to anime.

Two main reasons.

1)  It's an anime that pokes fun at all other anime.  Lots of the material you'll see that's taken totally seriously in other shows is used as joke fodder in One Punch Man, so it's a great way to get introduced to the tropes youll see elsewhere.

2)  It is absolutely gorgeously done.


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 7, 2017)

Most lightly 

Battle of the Planets
Thunder Cats


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 7, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> It might sound weird as a first recommendation, but I'd totally recommend One Punch Man as an introduction to anime.
> 
> Two main reasons.
> 
> ...


Oh, why thank you! I watch it sometime.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Sep 7, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> Oh, why thank you! I watch it sometime.



One stop source:  www.crunchyroll.com


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 7, 2017)

I watch Domics and other animators, so I have heard of crunchy roll.


----------



## Dj wolf (Sep 7, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> It is pretty darn insane. I want to say  it's closer to 400 with all the filler.
> You've got to be very committed to your anime watching to finish Bleach.
> Naruto and One Piece also have crazy long runs.



I forgot about one piece one of the funniest. Anime i hard


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 7, 2017)

I think my first anime was... magi adventures of sinbad? Idk that's just the first one that I remember.


----------



## Simo (Sep 7, 2017)

One Piece!

Though after a point, I kinda lost interest...the first maybe 250 seemed good, but then, it got too serious? Or the animation changed, and it didn't look as cute?

But I really did love it.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Sep 8, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> Oh, why thank you! I watch it sometime.



In a totally different theme:  Hellsing: Ultimate. 

Warning in advance:  It's a violent series.

But it's Nazis vs vampires vs the Catholic Church.  So there is definitely going to be some conflict.

Violence aside though, woven into the story is a lot of historical trivia and critique, and interesting takes on a lot of the usual themes that vampires tend to show up in.

And it's only 10 episodes long, all of which are on youtube.


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 8, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> In a totally different theme:  Hellsing: Ultimate.



On the vampire theam how about: Blood+


----------



## Amiir (Sep 8, 2017)

There's two animes I watched fully: Death Note and Inferno Cop.

No regrets.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Sep 8, 2017)

Water Draco said:


> On the vampire theam how about: Blood+


Heh, a very different vampire theme than Hellsing Ultimate.


----------



## meeka (Sep 8, 2017)

Dragonball (the censored american version), but the first one I watched in actual Japanese was Tenchi Muyo (Also the first time I saw animated boobies lol)


----------



## Loffi (Sep 8, 2017)

My first anime series was Pokemon, but my first anime movie was this My Little Mermaid movie from the 70's. I watched it regularly before finally seeing the Disney version and I still remember being confused and disappointed that Ariel didn't become sea foam at the end.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Sep 8, 2017)

Cory in the House


----------



## Mr Catnap (Oct 1, 2017)

First one I saw was "Unico" when I was a kid although at the time I had no idea it was an anime.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 1, 2017)

The original Voltron.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Oct 1, 2017)

first anime , wow that was ages ago but the firts one si ever seen were voltron,and the movie akira


----------



## Ginza (Oct 4, 2017)

Honestly, not a huge fan of anime myself. The style isn't my favorite, and the plots can be a bit unrealistic. However, an anime or two a year suits me well. My first ever was Ginga Densetsu, and then, wolf's rain


----------



## Schneewittchen (Oct 4, 2017)

Digimon Adventure and it was my passion as a child


----------



## Inky-Neko42 (Oct 7, 2017)

Schneewittchen said:


> Digimon Adventure and it was my passion as a child


 Yeah, Honestly Digimon Adventure was my first one too! That and the Pokemon anime. But, I feel that Digimon always had the better anime.


----------



## Sagt (Oct 7, 2017)

I think it may have been either Pokemon or Yu-Gi-Oh.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 7, 2017)

Hellsing Abridged, then Initial D over a decade ago. 

It went downhill from there:
Hellsing Ultimate
Deadman Wonderland
Claymore
Tokyo Ghoul
Attack on Titan

Etc etc.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 7, 2017)

Inky-Neko42 said:


> Yeah, Honestly Digimon Adventure was my first one too! That and the Pokemon anime. But, I feel that Digimon always had the better anime.


Weeeell Pokemon have the same moron(Ash) as the protagonist.

He doesn't even age, change his cap every god damn season and doesn't have common sense. Oh, and he doesn't win any Leagues, despite all this supposed experience.

So Digimon>Pokemon.


----------



## Inky-Neko42 (Oct 7, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Weeeell Pokemon have the same moron(Ash) as the protagonist.
> 
> He doesn't even age, change his cap every god damn season and doesn't have common sense. Oh, and he doesn't win any Leagues, despite all this supposed experience.
> 
> So Digimon>Pokemon.



The main problem with the pokemon anime is the writing. They don't really care about Ash all that much as a character as he fits the perfect shounen hero boy mold.
So, it makes sense to keep him the same, when they did show him doin' a little bit of aging, its most obvious when you look at his companions. In the beginning he had two gym leaders as supporting characters, and gym leaders are supposed to be very accomplished and experienced trainers as opposed to Ash, who is just starting out on his journey. They were the perfect counter balance to his beginner experience. Where in X & Y, they had Ash play the more experience trainer role with ihs companions being beginners. This is where Ash, takes a more mentor ship role from time to time allowing them to put in better action scenes like for example any Ash!Greninja battle.

 Unfortunately, it seems that they are keen on rebooting Ash's story with the new movie and with the new Pokemon Sun & Moon anime. Sadly, though, the anime bullshit seems to continue when it comes down to battles. There is just a general sense of bullshittery with the Pokemon Anime sadly. Also, this turned out way longer than anticipated. Sorry for the essay. XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 7, 2017)

Inky-Neko42 said:


> The main problem with the pokemon anime is the writing. They don't really care about Ash all that much as a character as he fits the perfect shounen hero boy mold.
> So, it makes sense to keep him the same, when they did show him doin' a little bit of aging, its most obvious when you look at his companions. In the beginning he had two gym leaders as supporting characters, and gym leaders are supposed to be very accomplished and experienced trainers as opposed to Ash, who is just starting out on his journey. They were the perfect counter balance to his beginner experience. Where in X & Y, they had Ash play the more experience trainer role with ihs companions being beginners. This is where Ash, takes a more mentor ship role from time to time allowing them to put in better action scenes like for example any Ash!Greninja battle.
> 
> Unfortunately, it seems that they are keen on rebooting Ash's story with the new movie and with the new Pokemon Sun & Moon anime. Sadly, though, the anime bullshit seems to continue when it comes down to battles. There is just a general sense of bullshittery with the Pokemon Anime sadly. Also, this turned out way longer than anticipated. Sorry for the essay. XD


Nah, don't worry about the essay, love. 

Pokemon went downhill after the third or fourth season. It's become another Detective Conan/One Piece, going on into infinity.

The first and second seasons were incredibly fun to watch. I always wondered if he'd ever win in a League with his Pokemon.


----------



## Inky-Neko42 (Oct 7, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Nah, don't worry about the essay, love.
> 
> Pokemon went downhill after the third or fourth season. It's become another Detective Conan/One Piece, going on into infinity.
> 
> The first and second seasons were incredibly fun to watch. I always wondered if he'd ever win in a League with his Pokemon.



 Yeah, as much as I love One Piece, after they killed my favorite character, then I don't really pay that much attention to it anymore.

Anyway, yeah. I don't think they'll let Ash actually defeat any leagues because they keep have him make stupid mistakes and bullshittery. At this point, its just a cash grab for people to buy the games.
And sadly, I fall for this trap every time.

 But yeah, Digimon anime is superior but, I'm not really a fan of their games.


----------



## Huluvoo (Oct 8, 2017)

Wolf's Rain was my first anime, but One Piece was the first manga I read


----------



## StogieGoat (Nov 30, 2017)

Okay well, my first exposure to anime, if you want to be technical about it, was probably Robotech. But, if you mean the first Anime that I sought out to watch, actively understanding what anime was, that would be Bubble Gum Crisis. The 1987-1991 version.


----------



## Pinky_the_demon (Nov 30, 2017)

I can't remember my first, it was so long ago.

But it was one of these 4 films

Princess mononoke
Akira
Ghost in the shell
Or ninja scroll

Can't remember which one though.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 30, 2017)

This was my 1ST


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 7, 2017)

(I cannot stop laughing at the above post. XD ) Anyways I'm not very weeby, no offense of course( got no room to judge anyways), but I think my first anime was either Yu-gi-oh or Pokemon. Side note: Why are pokemon movies so depressing? I mean like I think I've cried at all of them.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Dec 7, 2017)

Pokemon was my first! And I still watch it to this day


----------



## Dongding (Dec 7, 2017)

Ninja Scroll and Akira.



Pinky_the_demon said:


> I can't remember my first, it was so long ago.
> 
> But it was one of these 4 films
> 
> ...



Whoah trippy. The other ones apply as my other first 2 anime experiences probably, as well, but I was trying to settle on a single movie and only managed to narrow it down to the two surefire earliest among the 4 you mentioned.

Now have you watched any Fist of the North Star and really not a whole lot else other than maybe first gen Pokemon? If so we might be "casual anime" brothers.


----------



## 134 (Dec 7, 2017)

Mirai Nikki


----------



## Pinky_the_demon (Dec 7, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Ninja Scroll and Akira.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I'm not to casual 
I've seen dozens upon dozens of other anime since then.
I even know a small amount of Japanese, because I tend to watch with subtitles only. over the years I've picked up on a few words and phrases


----------



## wolvykasu (Dec 8, 2017)

mine was naruto but I did not even know it was an anime because it was on teletoon.
So my first real anime is Spice and wolf


----------



## Ayespacecake (Dec 10, 2017)

My /first/ first was Fruit Basket.
But my first series finished was Lucky Star.

Then a couple of series later, my fangirl spams started with Soul Eater.


----------



## ariala (Dec 13, 2017)

Sailor Moon was both the first anime I ever saw in my life, and the first anime I watched in Japanese when I became an actual anime fan.


----------



## snowflakekitten (Dec 18, 2017)

My first was Lucky Star! I'm not really into anime the way I used to be, but that particular show has warm and fuzzy memories for me. I remember watching it over and over because I thought it was so cute ^^


----------



## Augustus (Dec 19, 2017)

Pokemon was the first anime I had gotten into. I remember see parts of Sailor Moon and Dragon Ball Z years before, however the episodes came on at 5 or 6 AM.


----------



## tortoisesensei (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm not sure what my first anime series was, but it would come down to Gatchaman (G-Force version), Speed Racer, Twilight of the Cockroaches (even though that was a movie), Samurai Pizza Cats, or Sailor Moon.  At the time these were airing on TV in the States, I didn't really try to catch these shows: they just popped up while channel surfing. However, Samurai Pizza Cats was the show that made me fall in love with the anime style, but I didn't catch another series until Pokemon came out.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 23, 2017)

The First Anime Series I watched was Dragonball Z. It may not be the most profound one, but it's definitely over 9000!


----------



## Sheppen (Dec 23, 2017)

Inuyasha

Then best student council

Pokemon really isn't an anime but it's the first thing I ever watched.


----------



## Koush (Jan 6, 2018)

I think the first contact I had with anime was with Magic Knight Rayearth, but I never got to fully watch it. Probably the first one I got to watch on a daily basis was Dragon Ball Z <3


----------



## PastelEthereal (Jan 6, 2018)

Mine was full metal alchemist due to seeing it on toonami as a kid, I loved the intro. Forgot about it till I was in middle school and saw the intro on youtube and I was like OH YEAH I KNOW THIS AHH and watched the whole thing, rest is history


----------



## Open_Mind (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm sure someone has mentioned it by now, but for me it would probably be the old (mid 1970's) Transformers cartoons. 

I still remember the sound effects when they would go from robot to vehicle, and how despite all the blasters and lasers and bombs, it seemed no one ever really got hurt.


----------



## Ashke (Jan 7, 2018)

Voltron, Sailor Moon and Project A-Ko. I used to get up real early Saturday mornings and catch the obscure stuff they played on the SyFy channel back in the day. It introduced me to classics like Robot Carnival, L.I.L.Y Cat, and Akira. I soon went out and bought Slayers, Escaflowne, and Sorcerer Hunters. I have such a deep sense of nostalgia for all these, and I love re-watching them. Last anime I watched was K, and I really liked it. My love of anime has calmed a bit, but I still really enjoy the old series,


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 7, 2018)

Definitely Pokemon
I've dropped out of the current series, but it's still a dear show to me


----------



## KiokuChan (Feb 2, 2018)

If we are being technical Pokemon, way back in 1st grade (about 20 years ago).


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 2, 2018)

They used to play Princess Mononoke on the local cable TV when I was a kid. I was about 5 or 6 when I first watched it. I still remember the scene with the pig... it used to scare the life out of me.


----------



## KiokuChan (Feb 2, 2018)

Rimna said:


> They used to play Princess Mononoke on the local cable TV when I was a kid. I was about 5 or 6 when I first watched it. I still remember the scene with the pig... it used to scare the life out of me.


The first time I saw Princess Mononoke I was fairly young as well and it scared me and seemed gross and gory (I think my child mind exaggerated what I was seeing). I didn't like it at all then. Now I love it and find it absolutely beautiful ;pppp Also I don't mind gory things now (my favorite anime is very gory) but I was saying I think I exaggerated it in my mind because it's not really particularly gory at all.


----------



## Val_Redwolf (Feb 3, 2018)

Honestly it was either Dragon ball or Sailor Moon. I catch it as it appeared on Toonami back in the day. ahh memories...


----------



## Umbra Vulpes (Feb 3, 2018)

My first Anime was the original Captain Harlock and Saber Rider. Still listen to the theme every now and then for the nostalgia


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

The first anime I watched was Fairy Tail, but the first one I watched by myself was Corpse Party: Tortured Souls


----------



## smolsketch (Feb 4, 2018)

Although I don't really watch anime nowadays, my first anime would have to be pokemon. I also consider the movie ponyo and the anime series robotics: notes as first animes that I have watched.


----------



## Razorscab (Feb 4, 2018)

I started watching anime at a young age so this one's tough. I feel like it would either be something like Rurouni Kenshin, Tenchi Muyo! or Ronin Warriors (think _early_ Toonami anime blocks).


----------



## CindyPig (Feb 4, 2018)

I didn't care for anime at all until I discovered Spirited Away , and Howls Moving Castle. Still prefer old cartoons from the 30's.  Hate , the Hanna UnBearable stuff from the 60's and 70's.


----------



## Ciderfine (Feb 5, 2018)

If the term for art and anime has remained the same since I first saw it, it would have to be Pokemon, or maybe Princess mononoke was first and the Pokemon?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

GATE Jieitai Kanochi Nite Kaku Tatakaeri


----------



## autumnlynx (Feb 17, 2018)

I think my first anime was Sailor Moon. Seen others around that time but again I think SM was it.


----------



## Baphy (Feb 17, 2018)

Pokemon!


----------



## Rumby (Feb 18, 2018)

Hmm I think it was either Pokemon... or Sailor Moon.
Though I remember watching some Hello Kitty show way before that but I don't know if that's considered anime (still 2d and all but ??)


----------



## Fitch_Tiger (Feb 19, 2018)

Pokemon was my first. Way back when the first episode aired. After that I picked up numerous anime.


----------



## Dan Miller (Mar 1, 2018)

pokemon and macross


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 4, 2018)

Pokemon, and then Digimon.


----------



## Artist Aspen (Mar 4, 2018)

The first one I really enjoyed was the wonderful Detective Conan!
Sailor Moon and Pokemon, sure, technically... but murder mysteries? That's the good stuff.


----------



## Stealtheart (Mar 6, 2018)

I have to say Robotech, while I'm sure I saw some before it I can't remember them and Robotech was like a waking moment for me. I couldn't get away from the TV when we popped the DVD in and it gave me a ravenous desire for scifi. While it has its quarks and to this day I find things about it that make me facepalm I still love it.
It hearkens to the beauty of mankind, our resilience, our drive. It also shows our dark evil side. All wrapped up in a dramatic space opera with great space battles and story. 
And good music!


----------

